# Who Here Drinks?



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

o.=.o I just took a sip of this thing and it tastes so fucking gooooooood.


No, I'm not drunk. I just had a sip.



Who here drinks >.=.> I don't, I'm just curious.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

I drink, vodka makes me feel sexy, and horny =.=
I like vodka coolers.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 12, 2010)

You sure you're not drunk, hun?
I don't really. Vodka and stuff with vodka in it is what I would drink/what I probably still will if I drink anymore.


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

Nope. Don't like what i've tasted so far. My parents like these fruity martinis and margaritas. Bleh.

I do drink DHMO all say though.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

No, I'm not drunk. I am sure I am not drunk. If I was drunk, I wouldn't be typing so properly would I?


Maybe, I'm like a drunk savant? Whenever, I'm drunk, I'm like... Smart


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Tashkent want vodka.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Sometimes. :3 Depends on what and where.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG. ):<


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> o.=.o I just took a sip of this thing and it tastes so fucking gooooooood.
> 
> 
> No, I'm not drunk. I just had a sip.
> ...



UNDERAGE DRINKING

Also I don't.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG NAG. ):<


You sound like my mother D:<


Whats the age limit for drinking? 18? o-o I don't know if smoking is 21 or 18...


If it's 18, I'm good on Friday =3


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 12, 2010)

If I find myself on FAF, there is a good chance I've been drinking.


----------



## -sushi- (Apr 12, 2010)

i love that fuzzy feeling i get when i get buzzed, but i'm not usually one to get drunk off my ass. i also get way too cuddly when drunk and have a tendency to lean on people's shoulders a lot X_X


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> If I find myself on FAF, there is a good chance I've been drinking.



Your avatar looks thoroughly pissed.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> If I find myself on FAF, there is a good chance I've been drinking.


Ouch



-sushi- said:


> i love that fuzzy feeling i get when i get buzzed, but i'm not usually one to get drunk off my ass. i also get way too cuddly when drunk and have a tendency to lean on people's shoulders a lot X_X


 Careful, if you're next to a furry, you're gonna get raeped


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

I would NEVER drink and especially post on FAF.

capt and coke = win


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 12, 2010)

Only 99%.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Got 100 proof captain, compared to the 80 proof original, and it was awesome.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> Only 99%.


 Yay! A dolphin! nonmnononmnonmnonm




What the hell does 99% mean o-o


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow 16 posts and no one has mentioned "spooge" or "dog semen".


----------



## -sushi- (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Ouch
> 
> 
> Careful, if you're next to a furry, you're gonna get raeped



lmao! that's probably true, but i have never gotten drunk with a furry before and there's a pretty good chance any number of the guys i hang out with might try that. Tazer is my friend, though


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

-sushi- said:


> lmao! that's probably true, but i have never gotten drunk with a furry before and there's a pretty good chance any number of the guys i hang out with might try that. Tazer is my friend, though


Hawt, call me when that happens1!1 


Edit: Nuuuu, actually don't.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Wow 16 posts and no one has mentioned "spooge" or "dog semen".



And now you let them know. : >


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> And now you let them know. : >


 Yeah, nice fucking job, Taren. You're the first one to say them.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm such a light weight, I chugged four vodka coolers, and toke like 10 shots in quick succession and I was drunk, I was like laying on my boyfriend, then I pretty much passed out, and he carried me upstairs and cuddled with me ^_^
Then I threw up black, and I was like... not good.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'm such a light weight, I chugged four vodka coolers, and toke like 10 shots in quick succession and I was drunk, I was like laying on my boyfriend, then I pretty much passed out, and he carried me upstairs and cuddled with me ^_^
> Then I threw up black, and I was like... not good.


 What happened between the unconsciousness and cuddling o-o


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What happened between the unconsciousness and cuddling o-o


Nothing involving sex.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Nothing involving sex.


=3 A happy ending


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> =3 A happy ending


I c what u did thar


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What happened between the unconsciousness and cuddling o-o


Ummm, Well I am guessing not much since most of the unconscious was spent laying on his lap, and there were other people there. Then I remember him carrying me up the stairs and I had my arms wrapped around his neck, my elbow was scraping on the spackled wall, which hurt a little.
Then he stayed with me a while then left me, and my friend came upstairs and started talking to me. She made me cry, then she made me laugh.
Then I threw up a little while later. Then went back downstairs and I looked like crap XD


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I c what u did thar


^.=.^


I'm tired naow, bai bai everyone


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

Sometimes, it's fun to have little hand-eye coordination, and the inability to doubt yourself... Yay, under-age drinking...


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 12, 2010)

I could use a drink tonight. I'm not really a drinker, but I would if given a reason. As long as it isn't beer though, bleckk.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 12, 2010)

I DRINK ALCOHOL

I AM SO MACHO AND AWESOME

Seriously though, I drink sparingly thanks to my medications.

Probably for the better.



Fuzzy Alien said:


> As long as it isn't beer though, bleckk.



Aw, c'mon.  There's some really nice beer out there if you look around.  Avoid the Budweiser/Coors/Miller/etc. shit.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Is it possible to get drunk from a sip? I just find myself acting quite eratically than usual


Wow, I need to sleep.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 12, 2010)

I drink all the time...

_Water._

Also, drink more and film yourself! Then put it on YouTube and link us! Genius!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Anyone try Rolling Rock? I've heard bad things about it, but it is local brew, so I'm curious.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Is it possible to get drunk from a sip? I just find myself acting quite eratically than usual



Placebo effect + you're a dumbshit.



Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Wow, I need to sleep.



and + sleeplessness too.



SirRob said:


> I drink all the time...
> 
> _Water._



I drink so much fucking water, you would not BELIEVE it.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Placebo effect + you're a dumbshit.
> 
> 
> 
> and + sleeplessness too.


Thank you =3


Placebo effect? That would make sense.... I know what that is, but I keep thinking of placentas >.=.> when people say placebo


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Sometimes, it's fun to have little hand-eye coordination, and the inability to doubt yourself... Yay, under-age drinking...


:3 I have fun with that, I like being able to care less than usual.


Fuzzy Alien said:


> I could use a drink tonight. I'm not really a drinker, but I would if given a reason. As long as it isn't beer though, bleckk.


Yeah, I do not really enjoy beer...
Can I be a reason to drink? =D


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Thank you =3
> 
> 
> Placebo effect? That would make sense.... I know what that is, but I keep thinking of placentas >.=.> when people say placebo



Gross...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> :3 I have fun with that, I like being able to care less than usual.



It's great, isn't it?

It's great, is not it? What?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I could use a drink tonight. I'm not really a  drinker, but I would if given a reason. As long as it isn't beer  though, bleckk.



I love liquor. Can't stomach beer :C

Alcohol has a ton of calories too.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I love liquor. Can't stomach beer :C
> 
> Alcohol has a ton of calories too.


Beer before liquor, get sick quicker.
Liquor before beer, you're in the clear.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Can I be a reason to drink? =D



Yep, if I have someone to drink with I'd have a little. Maybe more if I really like 'em, know what I mean? *wink, nudge*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> It's great, isn't it?
> 
> It's great, is not it? What?


Yes indeed, also that makes sense none.


HAXX said:


> I love liquor. Can't stomach beer :C
> 
> Alcohol has a ton of calories too.


Ew beer.


Taren Fox said:


> Beer before liquor, get sick quicker.
> Liquor before beer, you're in the clear.


Huh? I find that is makes no difference either way.

@Dragon Shark's placenta comment.
Ew this one guy made spaghetti from a placenta, he ate it, and then said it was somewhat leathery, but good. :/ Weirdo. lol


----------



## Bambi (Apr 12, 2010)

Aftershock, Crown Royal, Kahlua, Mead, and some wines.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Whiskey is love.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Whiskey is love.



Love is a four letter word and whiskey is more than four letters. Therefor whiskey is not love. :V


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Beer before liquor, get sick quicker.
> Liquor before beer, you're in the clear.



Not true. I drink and what you said is old BS. It's hard to test that but I can't tell the difference. 
Also worst drink I have ever had 'old style' beer. I didn't know you could screw up beer that bad.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yep, if I have someone to drink with I'd have a little. Maybe more if I really like 'em, know what I mean? *wink, nudge*


Yay, also ^///^


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 12, 2010)

BEER! SEX! VODKA!


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> BEER! SEX! VODKA!


Vodka! Sex! Rum! Fun! Sex! Whiskey! Beer! Orgy!
WHEEEE!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Love is a four letter word and whiskey is more than four letters. Therefor whiskey is not love. :V



Does thou have any murr wisdom?


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 12, 2010)

Nah, I don't like the stuff. Not only does the bite of the alcohol turn me off, but my stomach really doesn't appreciate it either.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Nah, I don't like the stuff. Not only does the bite of the alcohol turn me off, but my stomach really doesn't appreciate it either.


Inject it straight into your veins!


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Inject it straight into your veins!



Mmm hold on lemme get my needles and I'll shoot that stuff right up. 

nngh


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Does thou have any murr wisdom?



No... maybe... was the misspelling of more intentional? Are you coming on to me? All this and more will be answered in the next episode of   Dragon Ball Z    FAF... :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> No... maybe... was the misspelling of more intentional? Are you coming on to me? All this and more will be answered in the next episode of   Dragon Ball Z    FAF... :V



It can be whatever you murr'k it out to be bby ~<3


----------



## Lobar (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't drink frequently, but I am pretty knowledgeable about booze.

Everything you see advertised on TV is shit in a bottle.  That's a pretty good general rule.

Absolut is shit, Bacardi is shit, Captain Morgan is shit, Jack Daniels is shit, Jose Cuervo is shit, you get the idea.

Same goes for beer too, with the exception of Guinness.

And they've started making wine commercials, I'd definitely stay far the hell away from any of those.

It's sad that marketing works better than putting out a quality product.  Every time I go to a bar, there's usually nothing I want to drink.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It can be whatever you *murr'k* it out to be bby ~<3



GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *headdesk*


----------



## Telnac (Apr 12, 2010)

Born an alcoholic.  (I wish I was joking!)  I drink, but I have to be damned careful that I don't drink, then drink, then _*drink.*_  It's too damned easy to do!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> You sound like my mother D:<
> 
> 
> Whats the age limit for drinking? 18? o-o I don't know if smoking is 21 or 18...
> ...



18 for smoking.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

CommodoreKitty said:


> Mmm hold on lemme get my needles and I'll shoot that stuff right up.
> 
> nngh


Feels good, but I prefer slitting my wrists and pouring the alcohol in.


HAXX said:


> It can be whatever you murr'k it out to be bby ~<3


hot.


Shark_the_raptor said:


> 18 for smoking.


Here you can smoke whenever the hell you want, just you can't buy, and the other person gets in trouble if they buy for you. :3


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't drink alcohol due to a medical condition. -_-


----------



## Xaerun (Apr 12, 2010)

Fruity.
Rum.
Drinks.


----------



## Azure (Apr 12, 2010)

You make too many dumbass polls, OP.


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2010)

Meh, I find alcohol in general to be disgusting.  I'd much rather have a glass of water.
I do drink wine on a few special occasions though, but apart from that, I tend to stay away from alcohol.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Meh, I find alcohol in general to be disgusting.  I'd much rather have a glass of water.



I hate the taste of flouride.


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I hate the taste of flouride.


...I didn't say sink water >.>

I'd rather not breathe in chloroform off-gassing from my drink.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...I didn't say sink water >.>



Where do you get water then? Do you have it flown in from Buxton or something?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Where do you get water then? Do you have it flown in from Buxton or something?



I'd assume bottled water, which for the most part is tap water in a bottle...


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> I'd assume bottled water...



If it's Dasani then he's drinking tap water.


----------



## Ames (Apr 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> If it's Dasani then he's drinking tap water.



I buy those huge 5-gallon Arrowhead jug thingys from costco.(which doesn't have flouride or any other shit the government puts in our municipal water supply)

And when I do drink tap water, I leave it out for a while to let the all the chloroform off-gas.


----------



## Uniqorn (Apr 12, 2010)

I drink, probably _too _regularly.

Primarily lager/spirits.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 12, 2010)

I had a sip of wine when i was like 10 or 11. hated it horribly.  Since then i dont even like the smell of anything alocholic at all.

I'm not aginst anyone drinking, just i dont care for it.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 12, 2010)

I drink everything all the time~


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I had a sip of wine when i was like 10 or 11. hated it horribly.  Since then i dont even like the smell of anything alocholic at all.
> 
> I'm not aginst anyone drinking, just i dont care for it.


You're not supposed to smell alcohol unless it's wine.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Apr 12, 2010)

*is fifteen years old*

I'd have to say no.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> You're not supposed to smell alcohol unless it's wine.


 
I dont go sniffing it just the smell of it when it near me makes me nautious.
I tryed a beer once. One sip almost made me sick.

even medicine that has alcohol make me worse off.


----------



## Bernad (Apr 12, 2010)

I drink casually and I usually only drink rum. 
Beer is not so good.  Taste pretty bad and ruins my appetite.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I dont go sniffing it just the smell of it when it near me makes me nautious.
> I tryed a beer once. One sip almost made me sick.
> 
> even medicine that has alcohol make me worse off.


Ew... beer.


Bernad said:


> I drink casually and I usually only drink rum.
> Beer is not so good.  Taste pretty bad and ruins my appetite.


Ew... beer.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Ew... beer.


 
^ this.

exctaly what i thought and ew not strong enough word for me.


----------



## Stawks (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey, I like beer. Stop being mean to beer.

Especially Dutch beer.

GROLSCH


----------



## Lemoncholic (Apr 12, 2010)

I drink at parties and if everybody else is. It's fun but I don't understand the appeal of drinking alone at home, you can't embarrass yourself if you're alone


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Stawks said:


> Hey, I like beer. Stop being mean to beer.
> 
> Especially Dutch beer.
> 
> GROLSCH


No, beer makes me puke, what did I ever do to beer? (other than drink it)


Lemoncholic said:


> I drink at parties and if everybody else is. It's fun but I don't understand the appeal of drinking alone at home, you can't embarrass yourself if you're alone


The appeal is to make you stop caring about life.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 12, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> No, beer makes me puke, what did I ever do to beer? (other than drink it)


 
Im glad im not the only one. Beer did this to me too.(even the sent can for me)

A couple times i have to drink wine. Still dont like it but it didnt wana make me puke at least.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Im glad im not the only one. Beer did this to me too.(even the sent can for me)
> 
> A couple times i have to drink wine. Still dont like it but it didnt wana make me puke at least.


Yeah, I refuse to smell alcohol of any kind.
I can drink beer, but it has to be cold, and in a glass. I would just prefer to drink fruity rum drinks, or vodka coolers.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Beer is for pussies, vodka is the real mans drink.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Beer is for pussies, vodka is the real mans drink.


I think you have to be pretty good at drinking manly things to drink beer.
Also I have a song about how vodka beats everything, even drugs =O


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 12, 2010)

um i drink wine, but ya if u drink just to get drunk then get the fuck outta here.  :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 12, 2010)

I voted "Yeah, I guess so" because I drink on the odd occasion, New years eve being the last time I drank alcohol.


----------



## Barak (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh fuck yeah.....

Beer :3

And Vodka <3


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Apr 12, 2010)

I drink say, twice a month at the most. And it's usually with other people.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

I drink.

Water.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 12, 2010)

I drink Rum pretty much year round, whiskey in the colder months.  Typically a cocktail or glass of wine with dinner on weekends too.  

True story, the average FA Otter's blood is 50% Malibu.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 12, 2010)

I drink occasionally. My favorite drink is Mike's Hard Limeade. Goooood stuff :3


----------



## Stawks (Apr 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Beer is for pussies, vodka is the real mans drink.



Real men drink Jager cut with diesel and filtered through a whore, on a boat of some kind.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 12, 2010)

Not yet, I still have one more year to go.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> Not yet, I still have one more year to go.



Why aren't you allowed to drink until you're 21 in the United States?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 12, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why aren't you allowed to drink until you're 21 in the United States?



They were hoping that 21-year-olds would have more common sense than 18-year-olds.

They were mostly wrong.


----------



## furatail (Apr 12, 2010)

I like my tequila. Maybe a shot every couple weeks though, not really enough to call  myself an avid drinker, but I'm definitely not afraid of drinking.


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 12, 2010)

As often as I can.
I hate beer though, so it's mostly cider and coolers.
Will not drink as much when I move to australia though, semi-legal weed is the shit.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2010)

I stopped drinking last year.

Personal choice.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

I drink. I don't pass out, black out, throw up, or confess my undying love for people when I'm drinking, either, though I do sometimes get into crazy stuff.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 12, 2010)

I do not need any alcoholic beverages to have fun.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

furatail said:


> I like my tequila. Maybe a shot every couple weeks though, not really enough to call  myself an avid drinker, but I'm definitely not afraid of drinking.


Mmm tequila. :3


----------



## Conker (Apr 12, 2010)

Sometimes I don't think I drink enough :3

I need more friends...


----------



## Kaien (Apr 12, 2010)

I drink to have a good time, not to get smashed out of my mind and pass out.  A good buzz is all I need.  If I do this it's usually at my house with friends or at a friends house so we can all crash at one place.

If I'm out a restaurant or bar or something, I just have maybe 2 drinks so I'm fine to go home.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 12, 2010)

Real russian vodka, 100% alchohol.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Real russian vodka, 100% alchohol.



You're fucking hardcore. o_o


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 12, 2010)

I (can) only drink a little bit. When I do, it's usually hard liquor like Captain Morgan or Jaegermeister.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey faggots, maybe try some beers other than Bud Light before you write them all off as being terrible.  Or you could just keep on drinking your Smirnoff Ice, that's fine too. :V



TashkentFox said:


> Beer is for pussies, vodka is the real mans drink.



Minimum flavour and minimum burning, you sure are a man's man.

Real men drink SCOTCH


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

Lets all drink Keystone and decide if we like beer.

Hah


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 12, 2010)

poll needs a "Trying to avoid becoming/is an/a recovering Alcoholic" option


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're fucking hardcore. o_o



The drink of true men.


Well actually not, I think that alchohol is gross and untasty(Only the alchohol itself). The actual liquid is good, tasty and the taste is actually external chemicals to hide the alchoholic taste.

Alchohol is not for taste, it's for ruining your liver and making you be like 'afasgshdfhhasdsdf boobs grope arrest'.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 12, 2010)

Don't drink or smoke, but I support the industries.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Minimum flavour and minimum burning, you sure are a man's man.
> 
> Real men drink SCOTCH



I like Scotch too.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm surprised no one said "animal semen" yet. :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm surprised no one said "animal semen" yet. :V


 Is there something you'd like to tell us?


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm surprised no one said "animal semen" yet. :V



Welp, this is the second time you've lamented not seeing "animal semen" show up in a thread, so I'm writing you off as a creep. :Y

I'm a beerfag. Pretty big fag


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Is there something you'd like to tell us?


I like turtles.


----------



## Kaitin (Apr 12, 2010)

I do but not all that much.  Been drunk a con or two which is always fun but that's rare too.


----------



## Teco (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Beer before liquor, get sick quicker.
> Liquor before beer, you're in the clear.


 Thank You! Do you know how hard it is to remember that when you're drunk?



BlueberriHusky said:


> I drink. I don't pass out, black out, throw up, or confess my undying love for people when I'm drinking, either, though I do sometimes get into crazy stuff.


 ^this, except the crazy stuff. You cant do crazy stuff as a dude, you get arrested or people avoid you :V



CynicalCirno said:


> Real russian vodka, 100% alchohol.


 
FFFFUUUU pass that shit.
Last party I was at someone pulled out this Tequila with fucking hot peppers in it. I was drunk and still feared it. Drank it anyway though, awesome.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't drink ever.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 12, 2010)

When I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 12, 2010)

Casual drinker, and I like Vodka.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Lets all drink Keystone and decide if we like beer.
> 
> Hah



oh god wut D:



TashkentFox said:


> trying to save face



uh huh


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 12, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Hey faggots, maybe try some beers other than Bud Light before you write them all off as being terrible.



If they can't stomach Bud, they wont be able to drink real beer (Bud isn't beer, its made with rice).  



> Real men drink SCOTCH



Blends or Single-malts?  Islay or Speysides?  Choose carefully faggot Heritic. :twisted: We should hang out. :3 



HotRodLincoln said:


> When I drink alone, I prefer to be by myself



The only one that will hang out with me, is my dear Old Granddad.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 12, 2010)

What's a good alcoholic drink =D


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What's a good alcoholic drink =D



The fruity drinks usually taste good, just don't drink them in public...


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> What's a good alcoholic drink =D



You take a forty (preferably a Magnum or Cobra), and you drink about half.
Then you fill the empty half of the bottle with Sunny D.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 12, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Mmm tequila. :3



Yay Tequila!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzTsQAI-9Hk


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> The fruity drinks usually taste good, just don't drink them in public...



Ask Xaerun for his "Shoot the Dragon" recipe.   Be prepared for Rum poisoning.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Ask Xaerun for his "Shoot the Dragon" recipe.   Be prepared for Rum poisoning.



 Sounds like fun... but I get the nagging feeling in the back of my mind that I'm gonna be mod-slapped for underage drinking. It seems unfounded, but it's apparently enough not to ask...


----------



## Jelly (Apr 12, 2010)

Whiskey sours are most excellent if you don't like drink-y tasting drinks, as a general rule.
Samuel Smith's brewery also makes a phenomenal Strawberry Ale.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Just give me some Jack and a group of close friends.


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 12, 2010)

I went through a borderline alcoholic stage a couple of years ago. It didn't solve my problems, now I pretty much don't drink at all.

I really feel like being an alcoholic again, but I know nothing about good beer.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 12, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> The fruity drinks usually taste good, just don't drink them in public...



What would you recommend for someone who wants something not very strong, not beer, but something good to have with friends?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

KEYSTONE! IT'S CHEAP!


Jk, nobody deserves to suffer.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 12, 2010)

nop, though I do love to steal sips of girlyfaggot drinks every so often.

I want something for taste, not necessarily effect.  :V


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Apr 12, 2010)

Casual drinker, I like the tastes of beer. And I love vodka. Yup.


----------



## Holsety (Apr 12, 2010)

Ratte said:


> nop, though I do love to steal sips of girlyfaggot drinks every so often.
> 
> I want something for taste, not necessarily effect.  :V


this post

yesyes


----------



## Bando (Apr 12, 2010)

The only drink I've really liked was the free champagne I got when I went to Napa. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 12, 2010)

I like to drink for both taste and effect. It also depends on the mood.

I hate getting wasted beyond the point of functioning. Sometimes the grill needs to be ran.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 12, 2010)

Not really a big drinker anymore. Used to be back in high school but I've moved on from being one of the "cool kids". I will drink on special occasions though. All in all I'd guess i drink around 3-4 times a year, not getting smashed, just buzzed.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't believe I'm drinking a PBR. Who bought this crap and put it in my fridge?


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 12, 2010)

Maybe once and a while, not big into getting drunk.


----------



## Liam (Apr 12, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> o.=.o I just took a sip of this thing and it tastes so fucking gooooooood.
> 
> 
> No, I'm not drunk. I just had a sip.
> ...


How's your wine cooler?
[vodka]
[fun]
[falls down]
[blah blah blah]
[trying to find a good time to get drunk]
[blah blah blah]
[what was I doing]
[oh yeah]
[drinking is healthy for you]
[blah blah blah]
[In soviet russia, vodka drinks you!]
[blah blah]
[who is in the bathroom?]
[blah blah blah]
You're probably drunker than I am!
And I've had nothing to drink for 2 weeks!


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 12, 2010)

I drink good ole' fashioned rum most of the time. :V


----------



## Nylak (Apr 12, 2010)

I used to drink quite a bit in high school. Don't anymore. Maybe like once a month I'll go out with friends to bars, and even then I usually end up the DD. *shrug.*


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What would you recommend for someone who wants something not very strong, not beer, but something good to have with friends?



Tom Collins - lemon aid with Gin.  Classic, sophisticated, not sugary sweet like coolers.

Mojitos - lime aid with Rum.  Same as above.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay, drunk now. This is a record for me. Drunk twice in the same week.

edit: i love sauerkraut. eating it now.
I also love spell check.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 13, 2010)

Teco said:


> FFFFUUUU pass that shit.
> Last party I was at someone pulled out this Tequila with fucking hot peppers in it. I was drunk and still feared it. Drank it anyway though, awesome.



Don't you want this awesome russian vodka - 100% alchohol?


----------



## Onewing (Apr 13, 2010)

Rarely, and it's gotta be good stuff. Liqueur > Alcopops.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 13, 2010)

*smokes mint schnapps filled hookah, and dinks his vodka*
yeah.
beer sux


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah, i drink. water. id die otherwise :B

i do drink a beer here and there but usually its less than one bottle a week. and usually i dont touch the hard stuff, if i do i onlydring very few quantaties of it.

i just hate the taste >.>


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> What would you recommend for someone who wants something not very strong, not beer, but something good to have with friends?



Wine

B&Js if you also enjoy the taste of cock



HAXX said:


> KEYSTONE! IT'S CHEAP!
> 
> 
> Jk, nobody deserves to suffer.



NATTY IIIIIIIIIIIIIICE~



CynicalCirno said:


> Don't you want this awesome russian vodka - 100% alchohol?



Sounds more like Everclear than Vodka, but knowing what a dumbass you are, you're probably confusing PERCENTAGE for PROOF.
Odds are, you've got yourself a bottle of 100 PROOF vodka, which is 50% abv (alcohol by volume) (the proof of an alcohol is double its abv).

And no thanks, I stay with my delicious French Vodkas.  Grey Goose and CÃ®roc are <3



Gnome said:


> dinks



:3c



CaptainCool said:


> i do drink a beer here and there but usually its less than one bottle a week.



Don't you live in GERMANY?

FOR EVERY BEER YOU DON'T DRINK
I WILL KILL YOU
>:C


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 13, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Don't you live in GERMANY?
> 
> FOR EVERY BEER YOU DON'T DRINK
> I WILL KILL YOU
> >:C



yeah, im german... ._.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 13, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah, im german... ._.



BEST GET TO DRINKING THEN NIGGA


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 13, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> BEST GET TO DRINKING THEN NIGGA



shit no :V


----------



## Hir (Apr 13, 2010)

Vodkaaaaa. :3


----------



## Len_5 (Apr 13, 2010)

Vodka, Sake, Shampoo (Yes, when this drink was created the person who named it was plastered), and the occasional Jack and Gin.

I only drink every so often. It's not like "Len do you drink?" "Hell yeah! Like its my job mate!" I'm not like that.........i'd hope......


----------



## Leon (Apr 13, 2010)

More than I should at my age, but I like beer, whiskey, and taquila. :3


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 13, 2010)

depends on what is going on, and who is with me. but yes I drink


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 13, 2010)

social drinker/ smoker.  for anyone that doesnt know what that means:
i drink (or smoke) if its there.

im funny when it comes to alcohol though.  if its very hard alcohol (75%+) then i get angry, and not chill.  if its beer, or "semi-hard" liquor, then im chill.

NAG: FOR ALL PEOPLE THAT HAVENT DRANK OR SMOKED... DONT DO IT! NAG NAG!


----------



## Viva (Apr 13, 2010)

Who here doesn't drink? lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 14, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Sounds more like Everclear than Vodka, but knowing what a dumbass you are, you're probably confusing PERCENTAGE for PROOF.
> Odds are, you've got yourself a bottle of 100 PROOF vodka, which is 50% abv (alcohol by volume) (the proof of an alcohol is double its abv).



First, I am not a dumbass, second, I just joked about the russians and their alchoholic drinks by saying one is made from alchohol itself.

Think about it, drinking alchohol.

I don't use English for that in my country so I have no idea what are you talking about.


So... who wants Real Russian Vodka, 100% alchohol? With no vodka.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> First, I am not a dumbass, second, I just joked about the russians and their alchoholic drinks by saying one is made from alchohol itself.
> 
> Think about it, drinking alchohol.
> 
> ...



Ok, so you're a dumbass, and on top of that, you're not funny.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 14, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Ok, so you're a dumbass, and on top of that, you're not funny.



I am not a dumbass.

Also, not all my jokes are funny, I don't try them all the time and I usually fail doing them. Deal with it, some people do like my jokes, some not.
There is no need for childish statements like that.

If then we shall move to another subject.


----------



## Milo (Apr 14, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> BEST GET TO DRINKING THEN NIGGA



oh, are you back into the ghetto black guy phase again?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh fuck, I need a drink... :C


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 14, 2010)

Milo said:


> oh, are you back into the ghetto black guy phase again?



drinkin malt liquor and pimpin my hos, yo


----------



## CFox (Apr 14, 2010)

No, I don't drink. I'd hate to drink too much and do weird/odd things. I'd rather stay in control and not regret anything.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Apr 14, 2010)

I like to drink but lately I haven't due to moving in with my grandparents and all so ya


----------



## KariLion (Apr 14, 2010)

I didn't drink for a very long time, but I'm pretty content to do so now. I'm fussy, but not picky, meaning I'd rather have certain things, but I'll drink just about anything you hand me. Cheers!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> No, I don't drink. I'd hate to drink too much and do weird/odd things. I'd rather stay in control and not regret anything.



Drink with people who actually care about you and this won't happen.

And drink slow.


----------



## SaDoWFoX (Apr 14, 2010)

In my country its allowed to drink at the age of 16, Im taking full advantage of that xD


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 14, 2010)

Not for me. It messed up my family too much. And the addicts are just plain annoying, and sometimes really stupid.


----------



## CFox (Apr 14, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Drink with people who actually care about you and this won't happen.
> 
> And drink slow.



Should I drink with Scotty? He cares :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 14, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Should I drink with Scotty? He cares :3



Oh gawd...go ahead.


----------



## Browder (Apr 14, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Should I drink with Scotty? He cares :3



It's best to go to the next stage sober, so no. Not on the first date.


----------



## Truth (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't drink, don't see a reason to start other than if I want to use some money...

Tried 1 or 2 things. Hated Strongbow.


----------



## torachi (Apr 14, 2010)

i used to, until i found the pleasures of other drugs.

legality is always a probem, but alcohol is a dirty, dirty buzz. its better than doing coke or meth but still, fuck that.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 14, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> Should I drink with Scotty? He cares :3



Personally, if I'm going to be raeped, I want to be so plastered I don't remember it. So, yeah, I'd drink with Scotty.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm 24, and I just drank for the first time about two weeks ago.

Yeah, I really didn't like it.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 14, 2010)

Truth said:


> Hated Strongbow.



how is this possible


----------



## Ibuuyk (Apr 14, 2010)

I drink often.  If I don't have at least one liter or water per day, I feel bad.  I'm a waterolic. /shame


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Personally, if I'm going to be raeped, I want to be so plastered I don't remember it. So, yeah, I'd drink with Scotty.



Wait... but you don't have to get raped just because you're drinking... do you?


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 14, 2010)

ok guys the water jokes weren't funny to begin with and they keep getting worse every time someone tells another


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2010)

So today... I caved in...

I drank 3 whole bottles of water... I'm a wreck.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So today... I caved in...
> 
> I drank 3 whole bottles of water... I'm a wreck.



Think that's bad? I just drank a whole Arizona green tea, and I want another one. T^T


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 14, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> how is this possible



Its made of suck?  I have yet to find a hard cider that is truly worth anything more than just drinking to get smashed.

Oddly, I enjoy and brew meed.


----------



## Bando (Apr 14, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So today... I caved in...
> 
> I drank 3 whole bottles of water... I'm a wreck.



I drank a 50oz Arnold Palmet today. WOAAAAAHHHHHHH, too much for one sitting. :V


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 15, 2010)

I just had about ... 
21 + 21 + 16 + 16
42 + 32
4
7

74 oz of beer? I hate maths.


----------



## letmyheartsink (Apr 15, 2010)

I could use a drink right about now.....


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 15, 2010)

i do drink, but i keep it normal, since when you drunk you cant taste well, and thats bad for some drinks.


----------



## Lewi (Apr 15, 2010)

Why should I?


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 15, 2010)

I drink like a hole in a riverbed.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2010)

SirRob said:


> So today... I caved in...
> 
> I drank 3 whole bottles of water... I'm a wreck.





Dyluck said:


> ok guys the water jokes weren't funny to begin with and they keep getting worse every time someone tells another



WHAT DID I JUST SAY >:C



Irreverent said:


> Its made of suck?  I have yet to find a hard cider that is truly worth anything more than just drinking to get smashed.
> 
> Oddly, I enjoy and brew meed.



Or maybe YOU are the one made of suck! >:C


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 15, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Or maybe YOU are the one made of suck! >:C



Could be.  Although I'm a beer fanatic, a wine connoisseur and a scotch/rum snob, I've never developed a taste for hard cider.   Its just something you feed to girls in the dorm.  We used to call it "panty-stripper", it was just as effective as lemon-gin.


----------



## Entropy (Apr 15, 2010)

I just finished a glass of Jaegermeister, so uhh... go figure.


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 15, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> "panty-stripper"



heh


----------

